# Just got Htp-5...



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

I tried it last night...I think it may have helped me with some physical symptoms but the thoughts were still there...

I took a 100 mg of Natrol brand.

I might bump it up to 200 mg within a couple of days.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

moon37,

Are you still taking 5Htp? How is it going?


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

5htp gives me explosive diarrhea, heheh, but it works occasionally with nardil


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I tried 5HTP for a few weeks. It didn't do anything for me.


----------



## naoko (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been on it for a few months and I think it helps a little. And sometimes I run out before I get some more and I do feel my anxiety getting worse around then, not sure if it has to do with just psychologically thinking it's not working or something.

And I finally just got some more in the mail today. Hopefully it kicks back in soon, this week has been kind of difficult.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Does 5-HTP help your body produce serotonin or does it act like a reuptake inhibitor?


----------



## jasonz (Apr 11, 2004)

it is supposed to act like a reuptake inhibitor right? correct me if i am right.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

no, its not like an SSRI, it produces more serotonin i believe.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone have research data or a article on it?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

R said:


> Does anyone have research data or a article on it?


Article.


----------



## Touche Turtle (Oct 10, 2006)

I notcied the word tryptophan, my Dad once told me it helps with sleep and that it occurs naturally in tuna. Not completley sure on it, will try and research it.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

Touche Turtle said:


> I notcied the word tryptophan, my Dad once told me it helps with sleep and that it occurs naturally in tuna. Not completley sure on it, will try and research it.


In the body Tryptophan is converted to 5-HTP then to Seratonin. Tryp was illegal in the US for a while, but now you can buy it a few places, mostly vet medical supply, and its quite expensive, but "rumor has it" it works much much better than 5-HTP.


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ehhh It hasn't been helping much. I think this is the 3rd week? I take 2 pills in the morning...was taking it on a empty stomach but I get really nascious (Spelling)..

2 pills is 200 mg....

I don't know if I should bump it to 300....I think that is the most you are supposed to take..


----------

